# Pay It Forward 2015 Things Received Pics



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

This Thread is for pictures and Thanks for things received in the pay it forward surprise for 2015


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting this I need to get some goodies out for sure


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Woke up this morning to a frosty box on my front porch. A pay it forward gift from Printersdevil. This mannequin head will eventually be a Sanderson Sister! Thank you sooo much Printer. I can get started! I appreciate your kindness so much and you can bet I will pay it forward!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh can not wait to see what you do with it so cool


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was so hoping that you could work with the red hair for Winifred. Remember these can have heat curlers, wands, or curling irons used on them. It's the dang full lips that are troublesome. Maybe your could redraw them to the small puckered ones like Wini's. I rewatched the movie a couple of nights ago and for the first time noticed that that is essentially what they did. Maybe from a distance it would work out.

Have fun with her my friend. Check out your PM for what I bought this week.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't seem to find the Pay it Forward 2015 sign up post where people put down what they are looking for. Can someone post the link to it here?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> I can't seem to find the Pay it Forward 2015 sign up post where people put down what they are looking for. Can someone post the link to it here?


Here you go  

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ikes-dislikes-list-payitforward-surprise.html


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are the gorgeous Tarot Cards that I received today from off my meds. She found them at GW and sent them to me. Thank you so much. They are oversize cards and will be so special in my haunt this year.






This is the box, which also includes a big booklet explaining all the cards and how to read them.






This is the back of the cards.






The gorgeous face of one of the cards.

Again thank you so much, Fawn!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

those are great what a sweet thing to do.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Where do we sign up or is it too late? We'd love to do this.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Where do we sign up or is it too late? We'd love to do this.


You can sign up whenever. You sign up here with your list of needs/likes: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140572-attention-new-2015-likes-dislikes-list-payitforward-surprise.html

Then, you friend Payitforwardsurprize and send them your address and name. If you happen to find something you think someone else who is signed up could use, or have something at your house you don't need anymore, you can send a pm to payitforwardsurprise to ask for that persons address, then you can send it to them. It's not an exchange, just a nice way to "pay it forward"!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> You can sign up whenever. You sign up here with your list of needs/likes: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140572-attention-new-2015-likes-dislikes-list-payitforward-surprise.html
> 
> Then, you friend Payitforwardsurprize and send them your address and name. If you happen to find something you think someone else who is signed up could use, or have something at your house you don't need anymore, you can send a pm to payitforwardsurprise to ask for that persons address, then you can send it to them. It's not an exchange, just a nice way to "pay it forward"!



Thanks. We love to surprise people, so I figured this would be great to sign up, for.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Thanks. We love to surprise people, so I figured this would be great to sign up, for.


welcome to the best idea


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have gotta get into my stuff and send out some things.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I was going to send some things out tomorrow, but I remembered I didn't ever sign up for this year's thread!

Printer - I found something awesome for you today. I have things for a couple other people as well. It'll all go out in a couple days.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Zombiesmash, I don't think it matters if you sign up for this in advance. I have even found things for someone who wasn't on the list and just PMd asking for their address to send something. Sometimes it is the regular posts that make me realize that I have something for someone.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

true,printer,you don't have to sign up every year,the likes and pictures thread for the new year is just to make it easier, so send away. Zombiesmash, but by the same token,make sure to update your list for the year!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got some cozy fuzzy socks from Saki,I will take a picture later, thank you! I can sure use them today, a high in the single digits!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I got some cozy fuzzy socks from Saki,I will take a picture later, thank you! I can sure use them today, a high in the single digits!


I am so glad you like them


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I thought our mail guy was finished after he delivered our Secret reaper gift. Boy, were we wrong! 


We received this wonderful NBC pocket watch!

Saki, you're so thoughtful! You seriously have to be the most giving person on HF!

Here is our NBC gift that we love. Wife says this one is all mine to keep for myself. She does all the crafting for the reapers and gifts, but she wanted me to have it. She is the crafter, the beauty and the brains.

We can't thank you enough!









Ha ha, we love the sticker. I guess this account really should be our shared account.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see your socks, bethene! I love fuzzy socks!!

What a beautiful pocket watch, TheHalloweenKing!! I love it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are so very welcome  i new you guys would love it


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Wife likes it too.

- Wife

LOL!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome pocket watch!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,what a wonderful pocket watch! !!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is my goofy shaped feet in my toasty warm socks from Saki !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

they look great on you


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I also got a beautiful Valentine Gift from Saki! Last year at Valentine's Day she was my reaper She gave me another piece from this same fabric that I collect. I absolutely Love it! It was a wonderful surprise!! You are the most thoughtful person Mrs Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome  


booswife02 said:


> I also got a beautiful Valentine Gift from Saki! Last year at Valentine's Day she was my reaper She gave me another piece from this same fabric that I collect. I absolutely Love it! It was a wonderful surprise!! You are the most thoughtful person Mrs Saki.
> View attachment 234978


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the socks, bethene!!! I LOVE leopard print!!

Very cute bag, booswife!!!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Some great stuff received this week. Love the pocket watch, socks and bag. I love the fabric used on the bag. You're amazing Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Some great stuff received this week. Love the pocket watch, socks and bag. I love the fabric used on the bag. You're amazing Saki!


aww thank you sweetie wait till you see what i am working on for you


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

OWLS! I love these socks, Saki!! Now I have socks to wear on Valentine's Day! I love the card, too...I think I need to make something out of it, for sure! So sweet of you. I needed a little cheer up! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> OWLS! I love these socks, Saki!! Now I have socks to wear on Valentine's Day! I love the card, too...I think I need to make something out of it, for sure! So sweet of you. I needed a little cheer up! Thank you so much!!
> 
> View attachment 235122
> View attachment 235123


ya it came i was wondering when yours was going to get to you glad i could make you smile


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got socks, too! Thank you, saki. I left them in the car and am already undressed so will post pic tomorrow. Mine are zebra print. Thank you so much, saki! What a surprise.

I got two pair last year of warm fuzzy socks from booswife. I shared with my sister Barbara. I think they came just about this time which was right after her husband's death. I kept the pink and black stripe pair. Anyway they were so soft and warm. This year at Christmas Barbara's 16 year old grandson came to stay a few days and ended up staying a little longer than he thought and he spent Christmas Eve night with me. He lives with his Dad and stepmom about an hour from us and he just went ahead and stayed an extra couple of days since they were coming Christmas Day and saved them an extra trip. He got sick late thatnight and took a shower and was cold. He was lounging around in bare feet and I told him he needed something on his feet. He asked if I had something warm and fuzzy and I tossed him the pink and black socks. He loved them and took them home! He said, Real men wear pink!!!!

I was scampering trying to find things for his stocking. I have a stocking for him and he is often here on early Christmas morning and it gets filled. THis year I was not expecting him so didn't have things for it. I happened to have an iTunes card, a nice new black hair brush, candy and some small fast food gift cards. He laughed and told everyone that he love the socks the most and wanted to keep them. So, guess what he is getting next year in a stocking?????


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are very welcome


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have to share what a Co worker gave me


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You have awesome coworkers, lol.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I got a box in the mail on Valentine's Day. At first I simply thought it was for Mom (Silver Lady), because I remember her telling me she ordered from Amazon and I thought that is what it was. The boys said its not for Mommal, its for Kareena. I looked the box to check the name and they were right. It was for me. I was quite surprised and super thrill to get this. Mom already has a plan to turn this into a Nevermore wreath (sp) for me.




























Just Whisper!!!!! THANK YOU! IT WAS GREAT AND THOUGHTFUL OF YOU! I shall be enjoying them since we got a plan for them. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool birds! They will make a great wreath. So thoughtful of Just Whisper.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great surprise for sure


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I got a box in the mail on Valentine's Day. At first I simply thought it was for Mom (Silver Lady), because I remember her telling me she ordered from Amazon and I thought that is what it was. The boys said its not for Mommal, its for Kareena. I looked the box to check the name and they were right. It was for me. I was quite surprised and super thrill to get this. Mom already has a plan to turn this into a Nevermore wreath (sp) for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kareena, I am so glad you can use those birds. I know they are dirty and feather bare but I loved the way it made them look creepy and sort of dead. A wreath sounds like a great idea. And you are most welcome.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethene sent me a short cape that is pretty nice. an a line skirt. and a rubber scarred chest piece that I can use in my lab. and a couple of books. only the one book is Halloween related. it tickled me when I read the title. Who Do Vodoo. one year my haunt was Hoodoo Voodoo. I love it.

thanks bethene.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

NOw hat my Reaper boxes are on their way, I have some things to send out.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Once again, THANK YOU.



JustWhisper said:


> Kareena, I am so glad you can use those birds. I know they are dirty and feather bare but I loved the way it made them look creepy and sort of dead. A wreath sounds like a great idea. And you are most welcome.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I will have something to send out pretty soon, here, too...just waiting for an address.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Sending out something soon. 
They're not really active a lot, but I hope they like it!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I sent a PM to Saki.girl when they arrived, and promised a photo. I also received a pair of Valentine's socks from Saki. They are really cure with hearts on them. No photo yet, because I washed them, and now I have one. I have a particularly sock hungry washer or dryer. When I get the two together I will take a photo. I figured Saki had been waiting long enough. Thank you again Saki for thinking of me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol I hate washers that eat socks I have one too 
You are very welcome


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got these wonderful peacock feathers from saki.girl. She is the greatest.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Then yesterday I came home to a box that I thought was from my Secret Reaper. Look at the great things that zombiesmash sent me! 2 witch hat ornaments, a spider web ornament, a witch ornament and the cool glitter skulls. AND the wonderful tall witch that is the same colors I have in our living room!!! I love them. Thank you both so much. Wow, this place is amazing!















Sorry for the duplicate photos. My phone is almost dead and I was trying to post from there so I did not have to email to myself and download onto the laptop!


Thanks again saki and zombiesmash


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Those feathers are pretty, printer!

Glad you liked the witch and ornaments. I thought of you when I saw them!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, peacock feathers are so pretty. that's very cool. have you plans on how to use them?
those hats are cute printer. nice stuff

I have a couple of walking dead key chains if anyone is interested. let me know?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh those are awsome


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so glad the pecock feathers made it not bent


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am working on some ideas with a few of the feathers and fortune tellers. Not absolutely sure yet.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool gifts, printer!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great gifts! with the small break from reaper shipping, I maybe can ship some pif things!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I got the address and something is in the mail for someone!  It should be delivered sometime early in the week!! (I hope, anyway, as shipping has been quite wonky lately...)


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I was having a pretty blah day today, when I realized that I hadn't yet looked in the mailbox. To my surprise, there was a large envelope sticking out of it. I assumed that it was something that my boyfriend had ordered, because I wasn't expecting anything. Then I saw "I Got a Rock!" on the envelope!

Inside were two cool flat jointed skeletons, and a vintage honeycomb decoration!

These are the type of skeletons that I was talking about, you're right.  I love flat jointed skeletons in all sizes, and these have light up eyes! They look like they glow in the dark, too. I didn't have a chance to try that out yet, because I know that my 3 yr old will want to keep them for himself if he sees them anytime soon, haha. 

I apologize for the photos being dark, I don't have a flash on my phone for some reason.

Thanks so much, "i got a rock!" I love them all!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's cool how the skeletons look like they are dancing, rather than just standing straight.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been finally getting around to some much anticipated Spring cleaning. As I sort through things I'm earmarking some stuff for a few different people here. Looking forward to sending out some more gifts here in a few weeks.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Yay,So happy you got it and that everything was in tact, you are so welcome LairMistress. Glad you like the everything.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great stuff everyone


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lairmistress, those are very cute.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

o got the two beautiful bottles (empty) to use in my witches kitchen. I ran across a bunch of the smaller ones in a garage sale and wanted a big one. mummyof5 works where they have them and got these for me. thank you so much! lots of potion juice in these!

Thank you so much for the bottles. I will definitely put them to good use.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

What a surprise I received today! Thank you so much WitchyKitty for the Pumpkin man!!
I can't thank you enough. I believe he will stay out year around. Your pumpkin guy is a true work of art. You're VERY creative.

This photo does not do him justice.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You are very welcome!!! I tried to get him made as close to the same as the first one that I made for Kloey that you liked so much, but yours ended up being a tiny bit skinnier, lol...and I gave him a different color hat band so they would be individual. I hope that is okay!! I'm so glad that it got to you safely and that you like it!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> You are very welcome!!! I tried to get him made as close to the same as the first one that I made for Kloey that you liked so much, but yours ended up being a tiny bit skinnier, lol...and I gave him a different color hat band so they would be individual. I hope that is okay!! I'm so glad that it got to you safely and that you like it!!


He's actually perfect. Colors and size are perfect. The dude's got his own cool style.

My newest one of a kind, prized item.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great gift halloweenking.
Looks fantastic witchkitty


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, those bottles will make wonderful potion bottles.
halloweenking, that is the cutest little pumpkin man


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow, really cool bottles Printersdevil and TheHalloweenKing definitely a prized item,awesome job WitchKitty.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have been a TERRIBLE PIF recipient! I'm so sorry, dawnski! 

I received a big surprise a couple of days ago, but we've had out of state friends over, and I didn't get to post my thanks or photos. I love it, and it will be SO awesome to have a pair of these sconces, now! I have had one since they were out in stores in the 1990's, and I always wished that I had picked up a second one, but they're hard to find, and more expensive on eBay than I cared to spend. I added it to my PIF list with the note that I'd be glad to pay for one, if someone had one to sell, certainly not expecting to have one just given to me.  They're electric, and hold two flicker bulbs (I have a ton of those, because I bought most of the leftover strings of 10 at Michaels a couple of years ago, for less than $2 each!)

I'm going to have to get in gear and start looking for things on people's lists, I feel like a slacker over here! I hope that I have lots of things that people need, because I need to clear some things out, haha.

Thanks again, and I really am sorry about the downtime before I was able to thank you!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lairmistress, I have a couple of those. I love them. nice gift


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome gift, LairMistress!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wonderful gift lairmistress!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow that is a amazing gift I need to keep eye out for them very wicked


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Glad you liked it. I too picked up the gargoyle lights and that gargoyle door knocker in the '90s. My door knocker broke too!



LairMistress said:


> I have been a TERRIBLE PIF recipient! I'm so sorry, dawnski!
> 
> I received a big surprise a couple of days ago, but we've had out of state friends over, and I didn't get to post my thanks or photos. I love it, and it will be SO awesome to have a pair of these sconces, now! I have had one since they were out in stores in the 1990's, and I always wished that I had picked up a second one, but they're hard to find, and more expensive on eBay than I cared to spend. I added it to my PIF list with the note that I'd be glad to pay for one, if someone had one to sell, certainly not expecting to have one just given to me.  They're electric, and hold two flicker bulbs (I have a ton of those, because I bought most of the leftover strings of 10 at Michaels a couple of years ago, for less than $2 each!)
> 
> ...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

My door knocker's ring snapped off right at the "hinge". I hope that I figured out how to fix it. I love it, but I really only used it one year, because I moved, and couldn't put it up at any other place that I lived, until this house. Then I got it out last year and broke it right away! I'd had it forever, tested it out, and it was great. I think I may have dropped it, but I don't remember. Come to think of it, I did it the day that we moved into the house, because I moved my Halloween stuff in first, while my boyfriend was working...so I set up things around the house to "get" him with, haha. I was so bummed when I broke it after all that time in storage.

The gargoyle sconces will look cool on either side of our front door this year. I don't plan on leaving them up for the whole month, just putting them out for ToT nights, in case they would get wet otherwise. I'm going to drape creepy cloth over the backs to try to hide the cords. 

If I could hug you from here, I would!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great gift, LairMistress. That is really a cool light.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

*thank you Dawnski for my awesome tiki candle holder.*

I love my surprise and totally needed one !!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Awesome! It begged me to find him a good home.



Always Wicked said:


> I love my surprise and totally needed one !!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just sent out a few today! More to come in following weeks.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great tiki love it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a pkg of goodies from Saki,I will take pictures tomorrow, thank you,you are so sweet!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have some goodies too get out too,..


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! Lots more pics on the way, it seems!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

always wicked, that is a cool tiki


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's the wonderful things Saki sent me! The little booklet is full of Halloween poems! Love the little stocking that had candy, deck of cards, two little skellies, thank you Saki! !you are so sweet!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry, double post!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome  just a little something to brighten your day .


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

bethene said:


> Here's the wonderful things Saki sent me! The little booklet is full of Halloween poems! Love the little stocking that had candy, deck of cards, two little skellies, thank you Saki! !you are so sweet!


Saki, where do you get those little skellies? I've been looking for some so wifey can make some spell books. Send me the website, if you got them online. 
Thanks!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love that picture of the witch!!! Cool things!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Saki, where do you get those little skellies? I've been looking for some so wifey can make some spell books. Send me the website, if you got them online.
> Thanks!


they were just from dollar tree last year I will look and see if I have any more if I do I will send them your way


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Just shipped a PIF out today. I'm not officially signed up, but, heh. I need to do that, I guess! 

I have no idea what is up with the delivery date though. The UPS clerk told me Monday. I said "can't I get the 3 day"? He said "that is 3 day". Huh? Well lets see...today is TUESDAY! He said, "oh...I know, it's confusing. But it has something to do with the state it's going to". I'm like...look, if it can't get there 'till Monday, then Monday it is. But there is no way in hell that you can call that 3 day delivery...I don't care what state it's going to!

Then I went on my merry way to the nursing home where I gave mom a 2 hour pedicure. Good stuff, pedicures. She loved it! I would kill for someone to give me a 2 hour pedicure. LOL. Like that'll ever happen! 

Hope everyone else had a great day today!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethie, sweet pay it forward. I love that witch photo.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok got a few thing going out tomorrow


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it isn't just on photo, but a whole booklet of photos with poems,will have to take a better picture of it..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok some goodies in the mail now fingers crossed the one makes it there and nothing brakes


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

HalloweenKing - I'll bet that was a nice surprise. It was very sweet of WK to make that especially for you.

LairMistress - Wicked sconces. I guess I'm the only one, but I've never seen those before.

Bethene - Witches, skellies, cards and candy...that's what _I'm_ talkin' bout! 

How cool that everyone is spreadin' the Halloween love. I may actually get around to making out my PIF list this weekend.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

ok.. so I'm finally standing on a bridge above the water .. hopefully this week i can send out a few things I've been saving up..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Aww man my shipper person at work told me she forgot to write glass fragile on one of my pif gifts well guess will see if makes it if not I will remake the glass part again and resend it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

found a few more things to send, now for shipping cash!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I've got the first of a few things ready to go out over the next few weeks, just patiently waiting on an address.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

bethene said:


> Here's the wonderful things Saki sent me! The little booklet is full of Halloween poems! Love the little stocking that had candy, deck of cards, two little skellies, thank you Saki! !you are so sweet!


*That witch picture is awesome!*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok a very very huge thank you to shadowwalker
She did something so sweet for me i received two packages today first i had actual asked her if she would make me some hth bags and notebooks for my haunted hotel and then i would also surprise her with a gift which she will be getting very soon 
so i open up and find these perfect bags and note books thank you so very very much they will be awesome 

















then i am like what in the world could be in this next box i open it and find this perfectly wrapped box and cool card 



























i just bought a house 3 months ago and she sent me a amazing house warming gift wow 
i am so blown away i actual started to cry happy tears 
she sent me my very own silhouette portrait electronic cutting tool I want to thank you so very much you did not have to do that i am truly grateful and i am so so excited to learn to use this i for sure will be asking you how too . Thank you again so very much


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, awesome gifts! Can't wait to see what the cutter thing does.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow!! That is a terrific housewarming gift, Saki!! How totally sweet of you, shadowwalker!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow, that's an awesome surprise gift.. Saki, you are so deserving of this.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i was looking on line at what all the silhouette portrait electronic cutting tool OMG am i going to love this so many things even vinyl oh man will i be desiging some decals for my motorcycle 
thank
you again so much shadowwaler this is going to be a great fun craft to learn


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oooh, it cuts designs in vinyl?? Awesome! I love vinyl decals!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oooh, it cuts designs in vinyl?? Awesome! I love vinyl decals!!


and fabric card stock and list goes on so exciting


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

YAY! It finally made it there! 

My dear sweet Saki...no one deserves a special housewarming gift more than you. It is my opinion that no craft room should be without an electronic cutter. lol.

I truly hope you enjoy it. I actually bought it just prior to Christmas (special Christmas pricing, so I really couldn't pass it up) but not knowing when exactly you'd be in your new home I wanted to wait until after you were settled and had been receiving UPS shipments at your new address. THEN...life started throwing me curve balls. Then there was the winter reaper, I didn't want to interfere with any of that. So I finally decided to just send it with your HTH stuff that you were expecting...but I had to get on the ball and finish them first! LOL. 

I chose the silhouette as a gift because I know you've mentioned wanting an e cutter before (and silhouette is what I have) But if you're like me, so many other things are needed more and I figured it was probably something you wouldn't buy for yourself. Now if I was way off base and you don't want it...you can always send it back. Ha Ha Ha. Just kidding sweetie. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol now I will be so asking you questions when I screw up on how do I work this machine. I am so truly grateful and so excited about it can not wait to play with it and make some cool stuff


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> i was looking on line at what all the silhouette portrait electronic cutting tool OMG am i going to love this so many things even vinyl oh man will i be desiging some decals for my motorcycle
> thank
> you again so much shadowwaler this is going to be a great fun craft to learn





Saki.Girl said:


> and fabric card stock and list goes on so exciting


YES! This machine is awesome. It does so much, you won't believe it. I really think you will love it, I know I do. Oh, the package deal I got came with an upgrade to the designer edition software. You WILL need that, so don't forget to download that little baby before you even get started playing. It also came with a $25 design store gift card. That will get you a good start on purchased designs. (Mine only came with a $10 card..sniff sniff) Although there are tons of things you will learn to design yourself in the designer portion of the software. It's just awesome. 

I'm so excited for you right now, I can't even think of everything that can be done with it. LOL. Well, I am also sick and had to go to the Dr. and get some shots today. Steroid shots always make me a little crazy. Just know that I'm here for any questions you have. 

*I just want to make sure you found the jute for tying the bags off. I'm pretty sure you did but it wasn't in the picture, so... If you didn't...go back and look thru all that paper! lol. Lots of crumpled up kraft paper was used in packaging the HTH stuff.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you and feel better soon . I did find it guess I had it off to side when I took pics lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, nice gifts


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent out a little something today for one of you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

please mr ups man I hope you were nice and the delivery you are doing today nothing got broken


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

OMG, Shadowwalker also made me cry happy tears when she was my secret reaper last year. Shadowwalker, you are the sweetest, most generous person I know. I hope karma repays you in happiness.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Also thanks so much Saki for the Jason masks. Got those in the mail the other day. These will be fun for my Cabin in the Woods theme.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are very welcome my dear I am glad someone can get great use out of them


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

dawnski said:


> OMG, Shadowwalker also made me cry happy tears when she was my secret reaper last year. Shadowwalker, you are the sweetest, most generous person I know. I hope karma repays you in happiness.


Well, thank you very much for the kind words, Dawnski. I never will forget how_ I _cried when I was PM'd your name for 2014 SR 2. Tears of fear! I was so afraid I would not be able to produce anything that you hadn't already made or had plans to make yourself. You come up with the best ideas and execute them all with perfection. I think I was so petrified, it was a full week before I could even think about a plan.

Once I got rolling, I really did have a blast. I was most happy with myself that I was able to come up with a few things for your theme that you hadn't already made better versions of, yourself! It was _your_ talent for coming up with the most awesome props that made me use parts of my brain I'm not sure I've ever used before. lol. 

Thanks again for the lovely comment.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy Dance, Happy Dance! UPS just delivered my box from Saki! Haven't even had a change to open it yet. I'll be back in a few with details. I'm so freakin excited!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Happy Dance, Happy Dance! UPS just delivered my box from Saki! Haven't even had a change to open it yet. I'll be back in a few with details. I'm so freakin excited!


i hope nothing broke and you like it 

you will have another box soon i wantd to get this one out and needed the sun for the other items


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

dawnski- awesome masks!

I shipped something out today as well  it's been fun getting to send some things out to you guys! I have a few more things I hope to get out over the next couple weeks.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I have my very own witch box full of witchy goodies! The box is an old silverware box with a lifting lid and bottom drawer. The box is perfect and filled with perfect things! Love.Love.Love. You always go all out, Saki. I can't thank you enough. Not a single piece of glass broke. You wrapped everything up so well. And so very pretty, too. 

I need to apologize for my few minutes turning into, what, 2 hours? So sorry. I hadn't even really been out of bed at all today other than the restroom because I've been so dizzy from dehydration. Despite all the _nasty _Gatorade I've been drinking. Thank God I got everything into the other room safely before I fell out! LMAO. I guess the three trips it took me to transport everything to the dining room for pictures was just too much for me. I had to go lay down and rest a bit before I could get back in there. By that time, I had crap left for light and couldn't get a good picture to save my life. I ended up just taking a couple of pictures with my phone just to get something up tonight. I gotta warn ya though, they are wide angle, show next to no detail and very poor lighting at that. I promise good detailed pictures with good lighting tomorrow...using the good camera.  

A couple of pictures with some description to follow.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

*Wonderfully Wicked Witch Box*

This first pic shows the box itself and most of what was in it. I tried to set it up where things could be seen well, and if I'd had lighting I would have taken lots of detailed pics too. The inside of the box lid is decorated with peacock feathers and tiny potion bottles. So great! Sitting inside the lid from left to right are two fabulously scented what I believe to be blackberry candles, a marble candle holder, two beautiful crystals, 5 potion bottles with different bat images and a special coffin box that Saki painted. Inside the coffin is a wonderful Death Note Book (necklace/watch/ magnet) The death book being from the anime series of the same name. So cool! The closed lid of the coffin (which again, you can't see) is purple with a black bat and wrought iron fencing. 

The drawer has 15 Granny Gulch's brown potion bottles and a wonderful wood spell book. (The skull charm fell off the upper right corner of the book, but a dot of hot glue and it's good to go. I'll have it back on for tomorrows pictures) The book is full of cleansing spells, herbology and other great stuff. I absolutely love it! 











The second picture is of what I'm going to call an alter cloth, which is Gorgeous! And an incense burner and Dragon's Blood incense. 










Thank you so much Saki. It's all perfect and just my style! And again, I apologize for the delay in getting all two of the crappy pictures up. lol. But I am excited to share a whole slew of good close ups pictures tomorrow...as soon as I learn to stand on my own two feet without falling over!

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful witch kit!!! I love it!
Yes, that looks like an altar cloth. Very pretty! Some people also use them as crystal ball covers to protect them and keep dust off of them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are so very welcome now go lay down and get your self better sweetie. 
i am so glad you like everything i did forget a couple things like the smuge stick that is sitting right here next to me lol. when i send the other stuff i will send a few more items for your witch kit 

yep that is a alter cloth 

On a side note I just spent the last 4 hours looking and down loading stuff for my new toy lol this is going to be a fun thing to learn


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful shadowWalker ! Love the altar cloth. Great job Saki


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a few boxes going out tomorrow folks


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Shadowwalker, that is a fantastic Witch Box. Everything is so special. Great job, saki.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> On a side note I just spent the last 4 hours looking and down loading stuff for my new toy lol this is going to be a fun thing to learn


I so missed that part of your post when I first read it. It makes my day that you are excited to use it. I do feel a bit guilty that I left your hubby out. I should have been more thoughtful and included a little something for him too. Hopefully, he won't be extra upset with me due to you spending time learning how to use your new toy! 

What? I can't believe your sending more my way. Really, you've done so much already! Not that I'm gonna turn it down or anything. You're so talented and so sweet.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The altar cloth looks nearly identical to a purple one I saw...I like the green one better, though! My direction/element is North/Earth, so green would work much better for me. I'll have to keep my eyes open for a similar one. Again, very awesome.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> The altar cloth looks nearly identical to a purple one I saw...I like the green one better, though! My direction is Earth, so green would work much better for me. I'll have to keep my eyes open for a similar one. Again, very awesome.


I have a purple one I will post a pic of it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> I so missed that part of your post when I first read it. It makes my day that you are excited to use it. I do feel a bit guilty that I left your hubby out. I should have been more thoughtful and included a little something for him too. Hopefully, he won't be extra upset with me due to you spending time learning how to use your new toy!
> 
> What? I can't believe your sending more my way. Really, you've done so much already! Not that I'm gonna turn it down or anything. You're so talented and so sweet.


don't you worry about hubby my son bought him a play station 4 lol so he has a new toy too lol


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

The altar cloth is gorgeous, isn't it? I have nothing against purple but I'm in love with my green one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> The altar cloth is gorgeous, isn't it? I have nothing against purple but I'm in love with my green one!


Ya the green one I felt was more you and it matched the inside of box too


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, I just noticed I wrote my direction was earth, which makes no sense, lol. I fixed it. I meant to say my element is earth/direction is north, lol. I need sleep....can't type. Time for bed.

Yes, I am curious if the purple one you got is like the one I saw, Saki. If so, where did you find a green one??


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

some really awesome stuff being exchanged here


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dawnski, nice Jason masks. I have quite a few of those myself. one year we hung them in a darkened room, and the tots had to go in to retrieve a ball. my grandson and one of his friends were each wearing one. my grandson scared one girl so bad, she popped him in the nose. 
shadowwalker, wow, nice witch kit. saki did awesome


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, the generosity and caring the folks of this forum display toward each other is amazing. We on Halloween Form are truly a blessed group. Shadowwaker, that was such a wonderful housewarming gift for Saki, and Saki, that witch box is fabulous. Shadow, I love that house silhouette you made for Saki. 

I gave my two week notice at work yesterday. This is going to be the longest two weeks in history. I'll have to visit Halloween Forum a bit more to pass the time. See you guys later.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, here I sit waiting on my camera battery to charge. I got the pictures taken but didn't have enough juice for the transfer...ugh. Tic Toc, Tic Toc!

I'm about to make use of my time by gathering up a bunch of links for Silhouette tutorials that I hope will keep Saki from having to wade through the millions of tutorials out there, just to find the ones she really wants/needs!

Back later with some _good_ pictures of the Wonderful Witch Kit!

ETA: For goodness sake. One of these days I'm going to learn to quit giving timelines! I didn't even get around to Saki's links list before the nursing home called needing me to come help mom with a meltdown. Finally back at almost 5:30 and ready to start putting the pictures up. And...of course it's not letting me add the pictures! When I click to upload files, nothing shows. WTH. Maybe I need to reboot.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, obviously, it's not going to let me upload the pictures right now. This is so freakin frustrating! I have no idea why, but it will let me browse for the photos but when I click to download, nothing at all comes up. The pictures are right there...HELP! If I were over my attachment limit here, wouldn't I get a pop up? I don't want to start deleting other pics I have up on the forum for nothing! Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have to share
i so feel so very very blessed i received this amazing house warming gift from the Halloween lady I can not thank her enough it will be treasured always mu love for nightmare before christmas and its a cookie jar. 
thank you again so very much it really means a lot to me


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome!! It even came with cookies?? Even better!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

MMM. Cookies! The Halloween Lady did a good job of warming your house right up! That's an awesome jar with all of your favorite NBC characters.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Any luck figuring out your picture upload issue, shadowwallker?? Have you tried just uploading one picture at a time? Maybe the files are too large?


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm still working on it.  I have tried even one at a time and still nothing. Funny though, it will let me upload other pictures. I'm thinking something must be wrong with the file. And I had it set to delete pictures off the camera card after upload. Grrrr. If I can't figure this out soon, I'll just try taking all new pictures tomorrow and hopefully I can download those! I really like the pics I've got now, but if I can't download them, I'll have no other choice than to retake.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowwalker, there's a moderator named terra who is pretty good at being able to help. check her out.
saki, that is an awesome gift. so thoughtful


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

*Witch Kit*

There are still a few pictures that I JUST can not get to upload. And of course they are some of the best ones! So, after many failed attempts...

Here are the pictures of my fabulous Witch Kit that Saki sent me as a most gracious PIF. Thank you so very much girlfriend. You ROCK!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are so very very welcome i am glad you like it


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very awesome, shadowwalker!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great witch box, shadowwalker!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

You know we love it, Saki.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome box for a witchy fun time. I love the cloth and the spell book!


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow, awesome stuff everyone


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those feathers look like eyes! Where do you find the altar cloths?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Those feathers look like eyes! Where do you find the altar cloths?


you can get the altar cloths off ebay


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowwalker, that is a nice gift. I love every bit of it.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

As some of you may know, I've been meaning to reorganizing my Halloween décor storage <read spare bedroom> and send out a bunch of PIFs. 

Unfortunately, due to recent events, I must reorganize AND find somewhere in this house to store them beside the spare bedroom they currently reside in. Or rent a storage unit. Probably the latter. I have so.much.stuff! I have no idea where I'd put everything and still keep it in house! And, oh yeah...I've got Saturday and Sunday to do it! I'm afraid that the rush in this situation is going to cause me to have to donate unwanted/unused items instead of PIF. I don't have the luxury of time to space out shipping costs and, um, well, I'm fairly certain that hubby would kill me if I tried to ship them all out next week!

As bummed as I am about having to purge, reorganize and find storage...I couldn't possibly squeeze a bed for mom in that room! That's such a long story so I'll spare everyone the details. Suffice it to say it's been a month of hell with one emergency after another. 

If/when things settle down and I have a minute to myself to craft, I'm sure I'll make a few PIFs. There is also what others do at times when you see something that makes you think of someone here! But again, first I have to stop running 90 MPH from one emergency to the next. Wish me luck!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Shadowwalker, my heart and prayers are with you. I have been in your shoes and know it is hard. Please make sure to take care of yourself. We finally had to do tough love to have parents remain in the care site they were after doing everything for them, even bringing them home to live with us for awhile. Hugs, my friend.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow walker, hang in there. and hugs and good vibes going your way.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

etsy also has altar cloths as well as these places

http://www.13moons.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_41
http://www.themagickalcat.com/Pagan-Altar-Cloths-s/104.htm
http://paganstuffcheap.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=127_318

they are a bit higher in price here but they have some wonderful things http://www.sacredmists.com/ritual-supplies-altar-kits.html


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Prayers and wishes for strength to handle whatever comes at you, Shadowwalker....be sure to find that extra time for yourself...everyone here knows it will be a much needed and deserved break for you.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

{{Hugs}} shadowwalker!! I, somewhat, know what you are going though, as we had to try and make room for my mom to live with us, as well. It's definitely a difficult transition for everyone...especially when it's rushed and there's not much room. I hope all goes as smoothly as possible with this situation you are all in and that things get better for you all, soon. I hope you can figure out your storage situation, too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sending hugs and warm wishes your way, shadowwalker,


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Hope everything turns out alright, Shadowalker.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker you are in my thoughts and sending lots of positive energy your way


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

From Saki.Girl

For me (though the boss immediately put it up on the mantle):



















And a whole slew of things for Talia:









(this has not left her side since)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a very big thank you to Zombiesmash
i got the coolest pif gifts today 
a cool hand mirror , some red glass that we all know i love and a wicked cool voodoo doll i love everything thank you so very much you made my day


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How cool. zombiesmask has sent me several things. She is so thoughtful and finds the neatest things. That voodoo doll looks interesting. Are those says to stick the pins in????


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome gifts!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> How cool. zombiesmask has sent me several things. She is so thoughtful and finds the neatest things. That voodoo doll looks interesting. Are those says to stick the pins in????


the little heart has Velcro you can move it over the the voodoo doll and place it on the one you want


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Shadowalker, take care of yourself.

Unorthodox and saki, cool PIFs.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorth, nice bottle. your adorable little one faired well too.
saki, nice gifts. and that little voodoo doll rocks


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Today, Halloween Wifey received the most thoughtful gift box ever, from Booswife02.
She was so happy that someone finally remembered her and sent some things that are just so special to her. I'll admit, this really made my day, as well.. to come home and see her so happy and showing me all the things that was in the box.
I'll tell you now, she loves the Vintage style "Into the Woods" platter, the most. She kept talking about that item.
She is going to be sending you a PM in a little bit.

Thank you so much.

View attachment 238278


View attachment 238279


A wonderful kitchen witch that she's always wanted. She has already found her new home in the kitchen.

View attachment 238280


A Halloween recipe book. ( She loves these type of cookbooks, how did you know?)
View attachment 238281


An awesome sign for the kitchen. She can't wait to hang it. She's already chosen a spot for it.

View attachment 238282


A very nice hand towel and pot holder for the kitchen. As well as some cupcake wrappers. She'll use all those up, near Halloween.


View attachment 238283


A vampire salt and pepper shaker couple that both have magnetic noses and they "kiss". She called them "so adorbs"...Whatever that means, in girl talk, lol.

View attachment 238284


A HALLOWEEN APRON! 
Wow, is she excited over this one. It's feminine and frilly. Right up her alley. 

View attachment 238285


And last but not least...........* drum roll.......

Her favorite item out of the whole lot. This wonderful plate. I had to take two photos of it...well, because it was just that great!

View attachment 238286


This was so unexpected for her. She said it felt like Christmas, while opening these up.

Sorry that it took us a bit to get the photos uploaded. We resized them. I hope they aren't too large.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful gifts, TheHalloweenKing's wife!!!!!! I love it all! Very sweet of you, booswife!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you WitchyKitty.

The pumpkin man you sent is very cool.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Thank you WitchyKitty.
> 
> The pumpkin man you sent is soooo cute!
> 
> - Halloween Wifey


I am so glad you like it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(So many super awesome aprons being given out in both PiF and SR!!)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Halloween king, your wife is so lucky. my fave is the kitchen witch. she is so very adorable. I like all of it a lot. yeah, and all the aprons that have been handed out are cool


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome things for your wife! So cool of booswife to send her a special box. 

Love the wonderful members on here!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

those are some great things for your wife great job booswife02


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got some goodies mailed out need to work on more


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Saki, got the spider webs and bats for the spellbooks today! Thank you.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cool items Booswife sent the kings wife. I hope she enjoys them for a very long time.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

im the goddess said:


> Very cool items Booswife sent the kings wife. I hope she enjoys them for a very long time.


Yes she will, Goddess.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wonderful PIF gifts, !!! that platter is SO cool!! as is all the other goodies! 

I receive a WONDERFUL gift from Saki, a box full of small brown bottles to use for potion bottles AND the witch flag that she has, it is SO cool, will take pictures later!!! Thank you Saki, I have had a hard couple of days, and it made my day!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome so glad I could help brighten you day


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I also got a box of crafting potion bottles from Saki today. I already have the perfect labels for them  and I got a fantastic vampire bust. I adore it! Thanks a ton my kind friend!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice potion bottles, and I love that bust


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome sweetie can't wait to see what you create


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the bust...and those little bottles Saki sends really are just so perfect for crafting.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Halloween King - no wonder wifey is in love with the plate. It is total awesomeness! 

Halloween Wifey. How great is that? What a wonderful PIF surprise!. Of course, _everything_ is awesome, but the plate...swoon. Booswife has a wonderful eye for fabric and terrific sewing skills - love the apron.

So sweet of you, booswife! Another most excellent box you've put together.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great vampire bust. Love the small bottles.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Got an amazing pif gift in the mail today from saki!my very first pay it forward gift! Thank you saki, it made my week! I'll post pics tonight!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

From Saki! A cool flag an an AWESOME Tiki wall hanging. Love it! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zombie, nice gifts.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Zombiesmash said:


> View attachment 238829
> 
> 
> From Saki! A cool flag an an AWESOME Tiki wall hanging. Love it! Thank you sooo much!


you are so very welcome


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

booswife was a doll. and sent me some dolls. She also found a tin noisemaker at an antique store. I just love it. I have a collection of Halloween noisemaker, and I didn't have this one. and to top it all off she painted me a picture. I have no talent when it comes to painting, so I really appreciate it. booswife, thank you so much for everything. I know how busy you are, and for you to take time out of you schedule for me is so thoughtful. You're a real sweetheart. 

Thanks for everything. I can't wait to age the dolls. 










A close up of the picture. It's beautiful. My daughter loves it, but she can't have it. It's mine.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

very cool gifts I can not wait to see your dolls this year


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scareme, that is a wonderful picture booswife painted for you. just wow! and the noise maker is darling. I'm from the age where everyone had a noise maker. I remember our little group yelling tot while sounding off our little clackers and rattles. we may not have been able to afford a store bought costume, but everyone had a noise maker. so much fun, sweet memory.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I remember them too, hallorenscene. We had them growing up too. I just wish we had know enough to keep them. I find myself collecting the memories of our childhood. Funny how much more they cost now than they did when we were growing up. I'd like to think our value has gone up too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I want to say thank you to the secret person who sent me these wonderful gifts today thank you so much who ever you are. I love them


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, oh man, I love the bats. very cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> saki, oh man, I love the bats. very cool


me too they are so cool.. thank you again mystery sender you rock


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 239428
> 
> 
> I want to say thank you to the secret person who sent me these wonderful gifts today thank you so much who ever you are. I love them


Cool beans!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am spreading this out over several posts since there are so many photos. I came home today to this HUGE box that I thought was soemthing I ordered so I didn't open it until a little while ago. It was a massive PIF from si-cotik. 

I am going to post photos and then come back and explain. Enjoy the wonderful items. There were like 15---yes 15 things in there. So AWESOME and UNEXPECTED. Thank you si-cotik.

I have never seen this beautiful fortune teller doll head. WHen I pulled it out of the box all wrapped in plastic, I thought it was part of the prop. lol



























You can see most of the items in the final picture here, but there are more up close to follow.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

you're so very welcome...I'm sorry some of it didn't make it but I'm sure you will enjoy the rest!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

YOu can see many of the items in the last picture above. I am like a kid at Christmas here tonight. Last year I was looking for the metal Ouija Board sign that Big Lots carried for years. Si-Cotik told me that she had one stored and when she found it would send it. Then recently we have been chatting by PM and now she sent me all the wonderful goodies that she no longer needs.
Here is the brass cauldron. So cool! Also a pair of wonderful candleholders. I love these.







This is one of the ceramic pieces that go broken. There is a big portion of this that is usable. I am not sure what this was, but I think maybe a cake plate or serving plate. The witch shoes and legs will make a great flower vase or holder.







Next is the deck of Halloween Tarot cards complete with the paper showing how to lay them out to read and a book of how to learn to read them.







This is the other piece that was pretty much shattered. It was all really packed in bubble wrap and lots and lots of plastic bags for packing, yet these two items were broken. This one is not repairable for the other parts, but I think I can put the feet back together with some E6000 glue.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This bottle is gorgeous. I have never seen one like it. Soooo unique.
View attachment 239481

Here is a shot of the wooden Lane small cedar chest. My kids both received one of these when they graduated. A local furniture store gave them to all high school grads here. I love these boxes.







Overview of all things including a video of Nightmare Before Christmas which I have never seen. (I know, I am probably the only one) Also the other unique bottle that reminds me of I Dream of Jeannie.







THis also shows the big wooden bowl for mixing potions in my witchy kitchen and the bag of small skeletons. You can also see the witches shoes that are salt and pepper shakers.








This was such an amazing surprise.

Thank you so much, Si-cotik!!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

What an awesome PIF!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome PiF gifts, printer!! Love love love the Halloween Tarot deck!!!!!! Great job, Si-cotik!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow! What a lot of great things. I love the smell of cedar chests. My Mom had one like that that she kept her hankies (remember them?) I used to open it and smell the box when ever I was in her room. Love everything you received. I just love this thread.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments...just glad Printersdevil liked it all

It could have been used as a cake plate or serving plate I don't think it really had a specific purpose. It's just too bad that it didn't arrive safely. Sorry bout that guess I should have used the rest of the bubble wrap


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It was packed great. The box was not bent at all. It must have been dropped at some point. GRRR. and she had FRAGILE written all over the box.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My school also gave away those Lane boxes and that was over 30 years ago! I have mine next to my bed with my teen diary inside.....I should probably burn that before hubby decides to snoop one day


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very great pif Way to go it's all very cool


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Exciting gifts everyone


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

it's okay printer, I've never seen the nightmare movie either. my daughters last year in school, some furniture store gave away those cedar boxes too. they had to sign a paper they would not drink on graduation night and they could get one. I think it was pretty cool. you got some very nice gifts. the fortune sign is my fave


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hallo, it is mine, too. I love this sign so much. Everything else is cool, too, but the sign is perfection for my theme!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cool PIFs everyone.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got the most beautiful birthday gift from Saki today!!! So special!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Closer pics


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank You so much Daki for making me feel special on my birthday you're an angel!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, booswife!!! I love, love, love, love, love your gift!!! Omgoodness, it's all awesome!! Very cool, Saki!

...did I mention that I love it??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Thank You so much Daki for making me feel special on my birthday you're an angel!


You are so very welcome and are special sweetie I am glad you like it


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Where do you live, booswife?? I would like to get a closer look at your lovely gift...just look...that's all......really...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Where do you live, booswife?? I would like to get a closer look at your lovely gift...just look...that's all......really...


Lol to funny


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, that is a wonderful gift. saki, you always outdo yourself.

lol. witchy kitty, you could look but not touch. ummm, I think you may live to far away. lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that is a wonderful gift! I love it all. What a special thing.

Great job, saki!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Minnesota WitchyKitty, come on over!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Minnesota WitchyKitty, come on over!


Oh, that's not too far away!!!!!!!  Mwahahaha!! 

...(oh...did I just laugh in a very evil way out loud? Just ignore that. I was laughing at something entirely different...yeah...that's it...nothing to do with getting in my car and making an eight hour or so drive to steal anything. Nope.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just got a box from Saki!! She bought some essential oil soy wax melties and was sweet enough to send me a couple squares of each so I could try them before I buy myself some! I am using one of the the "Energy" wax cubes right now and she also sent Cinnamon, Patchouli and Spice cubes...it smells like I walked into an organic food/magical spice shop in here, lol. You can tell they are definitely more natural, earthy, real scents than the normal artificially scented wax cubes. I can't wait to try each of them! She also sent me a bottle of essential oil to add to my growing collection (Camphor), a bunch more of those little brown glass bottles (that I love) for me to decorate up later, a sweet card to cheer me up and a cutest little owl ring! I'm not sure if you know, Saki, but this owl is colored with my birthstones for December (blue topaz, blue zircon and turquoise)!! Blue is also my fave color! I have been wearing it since I pulled it out of the box. I have a silver owl necklace with a light blue stone that it will match perfectly! Thank you so much, darlin'!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Saki, you are soooo thoughtful and generous! Love the owl. The colors are wonderful in it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Saki, you are soooo thoughtful and generous!


She really, truly is!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Just got a box from Saki!! She bought some essential oil soy wax melties and was sweet enough to send me a couple squares of each so I could try them before I buy myself some! I am using one of the the "Energy" wax cubes right now and she also sent Cinnamon, Patchouli and Spice cubes...it smells like I walked into an organic food and spice shop in here, lol. You can tell they are definitely more natural, earthy, real scents than the normal artificially scented wax cubes. I can't wait to try each of them! She also sent me a bottle of essential oil to add to my growing collection (Camphor), a bunch more of those little brown glass bottles (that I love) for me to decorate up later, a sweet card to cheer me up and a cutest little owl ring! I'm not sure if you know, Saki, but this owl is colored with my birthstones for December (blue topaz, blue zircon and turquoise)!! Blue is also my fave color! I have been wearing it since I pulled it out of the box. I have a silver owl necklace with a light blue stone that it will match perfectly! Thank you so much, darlin'!!
> 
> View attachment 239784
> View attachment 239785
> View attachment 239786


you are so very welcome and i am so glad you like the ring i saw it was a owl and new you needed it i had no idea it was the colors of your birth stone that is even more cool


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Does anyone watch "Grimm"? If you do, well, you know Rosalee's Spice Shop? Yeah, my mom and I have decided my house smells like what that place would probably smell like, hahaha! (Awesome, I'd LOVE to own that shop, lol.)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

They kept there sent for quite some time too


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> They kept there sent for quite some time too


Yeah...I read reviews before we got them and people said the scent only lasted a few hours...however, I used it half the whole day yesterday and have been using it all day today and the scent is just fading now. That's just one cube, too...and I have the doors and windows open and could still smell it all over, lol.

I think I'll try a cinnamon next...I love baked good scents! (Though, it's a Fall scent, to me, so I feel I should wait to use it...but I will probably ignore my scent/season rule...just this once, and use one, hahaha!  )


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witchy, nice give. love the owl ring.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Really cool boxes saki sent you guys. Booswife, happy birthday late.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I received the sweeties gift yesterday from witchykity 
I can not thank her enough . the ball is hanging in my kitchen , 
she sent me this wonderful witch ball she filled it with things to bless our new home and family in many specific, good ways: Lavender, Sage, Mugwort, Quartz and Rose Quartz Crystals, Tiger's Eye and Amethyst chips.








and this so cool Salem witch potion bottle 








thank you again sweetie I love them


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You are very, very welcome!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the bottle and especially the witch's ball.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, very nice gifts


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I received these cool scarfs from scareme yesterday for my gypsy .
Thank you so much sweetie


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very pretty, Saki! Nice gift, scareme! Very good for a gypsy look. I like the blue one on the end the best!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice gift. my daughter loves scarves


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice scarves, saki! Good job, scareme.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Great gifts that you sent Witchykitty and Scareme.
Witchykitty is always making something cool that I'd buy.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey Pay It Forward Surprise, check you email because I've been waiting to send someone a few items. Thanks!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Sent something out today, but I'm waiting for another address too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just came home after 9 days at my daughters with the grands. I had a very pleasant surprise PIF from zombiesmash! It is a very cool Galeilio's glass thermometer and a gorgeous purple folding fan. The fan is so pretty. I love them and will add a photo after while. I have my phone charging since it was almost totally out of battery power. Jacy, thank you so much. I love both and as you obviously know, I wanted one of the thermometers. I had one in my office of my last job and when I quit and packed up things, I left it in the office. I just tottally ran out of energy and going back upstairs to load things and left a lot of cool items on my shelves!

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

scareme said:


> booswife was a doll. and sent me some dolls. She also found a tin noisemaker at an antique store. I just love it. I have a collection of Halloween noisemaker, and I didn't have this one. and to top it all off she painted me a picture. I have no talent when it comes to painting, so I really appreciate it. booswife, thank you so much for everything. I know how busy you are, and for you to take time out of you schedule for me is so thoughtful. You're a real sweetheart.
> 
> Thanks for everything. I can't wait to age the dolls.
> 
> ...


Love the noise maker and the picture!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I too got a wonderful surprise from Zombiesmash, I am so sorry I took so long to post on here! I received two. wonderful,cool keys, and a haunted mad libs. what fun! brings back wonderful memories of when my kids were young and we had so much fun doing those! thank you! ! you brightened my day! !


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Payitforward surprise can I get an address, please.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Just received a really heartwarming PIF from im the goddess! Pictures coming shortly.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm glad it made it there so fast.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> I'm glad it made it there so fast.


Yes ma'am!

















goddess received it from her mother-in-law, who purchased it in Egypt over 20 years ago. Yes, it'll make a perfect altar cloth. I love it sooo much. I'm already planning out the scene! Thank you so much!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm glad you can use it. And I'm glad it has a home outside of my dresser where it's been for 20+ years.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

that is some great material and can not wait to see it in your haunt very cool gift im the goddess


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, that's gorgeous material! Will be awesome on a altar!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

That is very pretty material...very awesome that it's actually from Egypt!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got an awesome pay it forward gift today from Saki of course. She sent me more stuff for my witch kit. 














Thanks so much Saki!!!!! I love it all but I'm crazy over the rock candle holder


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so welcome sweetie. The rock is my favorite too


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> I got an awesome pay it forward gift today from Saki of course. She sent me more stuff for my witch kit.
> View attachment 241017
> 
> View attachment 241018
> ...


Cool beans!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great rock! So very unusual. Way to go, saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Now to get more together and sent out


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Zombiesmash said:


> Yes ma'am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually a big neck scarf. My computer makes it look blue or even purple, but it is actually olive greenish with the gold metallic hieroglyphics. I always liked it, I just never wore it once. I didn't have the right outfit, LOL. I was putting away all those cool scarves Scareme sent me in the reaper, and I saw this and thought it was time to give it a home where it would be used. By the way scareme, I wore the yellow scarf to work Wednesday and got several complements.



booswife02 said:


> I got an awesome pay it forward gift today from Saki of course. She sent me more stuff for my witch kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool items. Saki, did you make the pentagram?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so sorry that I forgot to come back and post these pictures of items I received from zombiesmash!! They arrived while I was gone last week and were a pleasant surprise when I got home.

First is a great Galileo's thermometer that I have wanted. Someone has been stalking me!!! Thank you so much. It is wonderful. It will be great with my wizard things and alchemist wares.








Next is this gorgeous purple fan. I just love it!!! I have a fortune teller dressed in purple so she will have this at her table!!!!








Thank you so much zombiesmash. I love them and can't wait to get to use them officially. For the time being both will be in the living room.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW, today was my lucky day!

I received my first ever pay it forward surprise box from DAWNSKI!










THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

You've given me a start towards halloween! I haven't had the extra funds towards the new theme, so hoping this gives me a push to try to start working in that direction!

The box contains:

- two clown ties
- a clown mask
- a clown wig
- a cool clown rag doll
- two framed freak show peeps
- and a very, very cool wooden 'help wanted' sign

Thank you again Dawnski!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What a cool sign for your theme. Love those freak show pictures, too. Clowns sort of creep me out, but that is what is instended, I guess. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what a great pay if forward gifts you have all gotten that is so cool love it all


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great gifts, everyone!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am still basking in the glow of my goodie box!!!

I love this forum! I needed a pick me up today.... And POOF, there it was!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome payitforwards everyone


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I received a very cool pif gift today from scareme Thank you so very very much I love it all so much you made my week sweetie .
So first I find these cool scarfs I am doing a gypsy theme for one of my witches omg these are so soft 
,







Then I open the first cool box and some more cool scarfs oh and I ccllect scarfs with skulls 







I opened next box which I will thi k of something g cool to do with these 







Next one skulls omg 







And then some really cool jewelry that I can not wait to creat something with 







Here is a all together shot again thank you so very very much


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The cool boxes


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome PIF really like the jewelry


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow!! Awesome PiF gifts, Saki! You got lots and lots of terrific items in there, for sure!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> I opened next box which I will thi k of something g cool to do with these
> View attachment 241394


You assume that the demon dog is not going to devour those items before you have the opportunity to use them...

Nice gifts, as are everyone else's.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> You assume that the demon dog is not going to devour those items before you have the opportunity to use them...
> 
> Nice gifts, as are everyone else's.


Lol omg she dose look demon lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Is this a new member, saki? What a great haul of things. I love the scarves and the boxes.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

where is everyone getting those awesome jewelry pieces?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Is this a new member, saki? What a great haul of things. I love the scarves and the boxes.


No its from scareme.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, I thought it was a member that I just didn't know. It is some great stuff!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Si-cotik said:


> where is everyone getting those awesome jewelry pieces?


 from scareme! Saki, I can't wait to see what you do with your boxes.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

oh yes, I was just wondering where scareme was getting them


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Until halloween since my bedroom is done in gypsy I gave one of the windows a window treat ment love it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Photo right way


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

that's so cool saki...I really like how it looks with the light coming through.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

You are so welcome Saki. I love the themes you are going with this year, and I have things laying around that go with the ideas. So glad they can get put to use. I'm one of those people, my hubby calls them hoarders, who pick up something because it's a great deal, and you never know when you can use it. so when it does get used, I'm so happy. Besides a good, "Na Na, I told you so." to the hubby always feels good too. lol I love how the scarves look in your bedroom. I might try something out in the garden, where I hang scarves. I'd trying for Arabian Nights. It will probably end up looking like laundry out drying.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Is this a new member, saki? What a great haul of things. I love the scarves and the boxes.


I thought you were making a joke about the dog being a new member. lol I have scarves and boxes for you too, If ever make it down to Texas. Down in the OKC channels they have water taxis. Maybe I should ride one of those down to TX. 



Si-cotik said:


> oh yes, I was just wondering where scareme was getting them


I'm a e-bay addict. I get most of my jewelry and crafting supplies off there.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just got in after having a thyroid biopsy and the dogs started barking at the sound of a truck out front. I saw the shadow of the delivery man and sent hubby to check it out. 
Check out this adorable little witch from saki.girl. 







Lulu gave her a kiss of approval, too.







Thank you so much






, saki! I live here!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I just joined PIF for this year, and, as always, you guys are so thoughtful! Looking through the posts of received items made me smile at the wonderful community we have, here.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool little witch!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so adorable! !! Saki, per usual, great job!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone should be getting something today!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

just love seeing peoples days made


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you so much Printersdevil! I got a box of frozen themed costumes and jewelry for my Disney/ villains theme this year.
They are great, I love them. Thanks so much





















I hope they last, my daughter wants to play with them now. Thanks agin Printersdevil


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You are welcome.

Wow, she is a doll! I told my sister it was a shame that these little dresses were not getting to be used by some live princess. Now they are!!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

She loves them! I can't get the rings and braclets away from her lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Big thank you to dawnski she sent me some very cool items for my haunted hotel theme they will work out perfect thank you again 
I was so excited about everything so cool 





















And this very cool pin


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Great items Saki!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I love the bell hop costume.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very awesome items! I love the key holder.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I received this in today's mail. I am not sure if it is a PIF gift or possibly from my Secret Reaper. It is a beautiful yellow scarf that will be great with my fortune teller items. So, I am posting here first to see if some claims they sent it. I guess the other alternative is that I ordered something and forgot. lol 
It was shipped from China.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I was going to mention it, but I didn't think it would get there this fast. I didn't want to say anything because sometimes it takes a month to arrive, and then it's wait, wait, wait. It is for your fortune teller witch, but it looks so good on you, maybe you should share it. There should be some more coming, I can't remember how many I sent. And if you receive any witches or really good props in the mail those are from me too. Really, just any boxes you receive from now until Halloween will be from me. Other people will say it's your SR or PIF, but they are all from me. I'm just generous that way.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol screams 
I recited some more wicked cool scarfs too . Thank you 
So much and ya I am sharing with my gypsy


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Scareme, you are such a hoot. We really need to live closer together! Thank you so much for the scarves. I decided late last night that it might be from you. I was looking at the envelope and it had a phone number on it and I realized it was the OK City area. I got another package today with 3 more. THey are lime green (which I really needed for a costume, royal blue and a beautiful melon. 

THANK YOU!!!

I wish i would have known that all packages are to be from you. I would have told Jim that yesterday's witch was from you. I will see how that goes over when the next two arrive soon. lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to more pics


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I totally just realized I forgot to post a pay it forward I received last week. It was for Kelloween, she found these great tiki glasses and so graciously sent them for our Tiki Lounge theme this year....I'm so excited and so thankful, they are absolutely beautiful! !!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sent a couple of boxes out, next payday,a couple more! !!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Some of My scarfs from scareme I love them


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

great scarves


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I opened all the individual packages of my scarves today and placed them on a scarf hanger. I was just threading them through the holes and sort of staggering the lengths so I could hang them all. When I looked at them all on there, it made me think of those cool skirts made out of scarves. I just may do this with them. It would be cool to have this as a costume to wear or use on a prop.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you bethene for this wonderful surprise I love it all 
The red glass is my favorite


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Those red glass holders are beautiful!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

glad it got there in one piece! You are very welcome !


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the red candleholders and that red large container. Very nice stuff there!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been PIF'D by Bethene also  what a sweetie 
I got a bunch of wigs, two heads one will be a Sanderson sister and the other a spider queen And a beautiful green glass bottle that will be perfect with my oz stuff  actually they will look great with the two oz bottles that you made for me Bethene! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you are so welcome, sweetie!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got a PIF from booswife02!!! She sent me some charms for using in my Halloween crafts, an adorable card that I will be keeping and doing something with because it is soooo me and one of my fave vintage Halloween images, and then I see she surprised me with a HF hoodie!!! Omgoodness! How awesome is that?!? I had been wanting a HF shirt for awhile now, so it's totally great that she sent me one. I totally wasn't expecting that to be in my package, lol. So awesome. Here are some pics:




























...and, yes, it fits! 










Thank you so much, booswife02!! So freakin' awesome!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm so excited you love your jacket ! You're a cutie!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I'm so excited you love your jacket ! You're a cutie!!


Lol, awww, thanks! 

The hoodie will definitely get worn!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Booswife is being incredibly sweet all around! I'm a couple days late in posting this (but I did say thanks right away  ) I had an idea that I wanted to put together a nice little background setup to show it off at its best, but things are so busy this time of year that all I managed was to wipe the dust off the shelf!
So -- she sent me a big Erlenmeyer Flask for my lab (along with a cute-as-can-be card)! As I told her, I have some glassware, but I didn't have any flasks anything like this, and it will work beautifully in my display! It looks like something should be foaming out of it on cue. I'll have to look into that 
Thank you so much again, Booswife! It was really sweet of you to think of me, even though I'm not registered in the PIF thread. You definitely put a smile on my face!
Be looking for the flask in some lab pictures this fall!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

trying to play catch up. I enjoyed your gifts guys. These are wonderful and cool ideas and thoughtful too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

When we launched the PIF there was no sign ups. In fact the so called sign up is meant to just be a way for the addresses to be available for senders. Or that was the way it started. It is just a great way to send things on to others.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got back from vacation and my box from Saki was waiting for me! She sent me some jars to make all witchy, and a bunch of awesome charms! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

awesomeness


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, great stuff.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I sent out a package last week to someone. I'm thinking it should have arrived at their door by now. I've been so busy I almost forgot to check in here to see if they received it! Haha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Recived all these amazing scarfs for my gypsy from screams. Thank you sweetie


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been visiting for a week and come home to find these absolute cuties on my porch! Which one of my creepy pals is the culprit???? Thank you so much I really love them!!! I think they will be perfect on a wreath!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a few more things to post, im so behind on everything and I have three packages ready to go out


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a beautiful gift from WitchyKitty a couple of weeks ago. I'm so sorry I'm late on posting :/
I have a Poe themed Halloween Tree this ornament will look fantastic on!







And I found a craft on Pinterest that I wanted to try but I don't have any trees with these little Helicopter seeds so she sent me a whole Baggie full 







Here's what I want to do with them







Thank You soo much WitchyKitty!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a package from PrintersDevil also with a body form that I am going to cast with great stuff, a Sarah Sanderson costume and a beautiful leather bound book!





















Thank you soo much Printer! I'm so excited to get my Sanderson Sisters together!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I promise I'm going to be better about posting.....
Thank You Soooo much to Bethene! I got two mannequin heads a ton of wigs for my Sanderson Sisters and a gorgeous green bottle that will look great with my Elphaba Oz stuff!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And last but certainly not least the final head I needed for my Sanderson sisters. I think she is Mary! Thanks so much Saki!! She is perfect! I promise I won't wait two months to post next time!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Witchy Kitty sent me this wonderful votive cup with crescent moons on it. I love it and it will be great with my Fortune Tellers.

Thank you so much, my friend!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome gifts everyone ! 
a package is on the way to someone !


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome stuff everyone


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> I've been visiting for a week and come home to find these absolute cuties on my porch! Which one of my creepy pals is the culprit???? Thank you so much I really love them!!! I think they will be perfect on a wreath!!
> View attachment 244148


hey! It was me, I found them tucked away on a shelf at Tai Pan Trading and thought of your theme. Glad they made it to you!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it's out for delivery!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have several things I want to send, but am taking at least the summer off of work, so no money to ship things! 
,


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just received a PIF from bethene!! She sent me a kitty cat light up JoL (which is sitting on my kitchen table all lit up, lol, I love kitties and pumpkins!!) and a bunch of spiders for outside use, which I needed! The big spider is super awesome and will be attached to my house or railing, for sure! It's perfect! Thanks so much, darlin'!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great stuff ever one .


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I can see a Sanderson witch coming out of that for sure!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Love the spiders and the Pumpkin Cat!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, I have been PIFd again!!! ThePirateHouse sent me a PM several days ago when she posted that cool witch candy dish where the hat raises up and it laughs, grins and the eyes flash. She wanted to know if I could use it since she remembered my love for witches. I was so excited and offered to pay postage for it. She refused the postage and said she would send it my way. 

The postman just trudged up to my door and had a package that was pretty good sized. I was trying to remember what I had ordered. I saw the return address from ThePirateHouse and thought wow, that is bigger than I thought. When I opened the box, I actually squeeled becaue not only was the box for the witch candy dish in there, there was also this adorable little witch. I have never seen one made like this. She has three small PVC pipes that screw into her making a tripod to stand on and then her long flowing dress covers them. She is about 25 inches tall with her hat adding another 4 or so. She is absolutely beautfiul!!!!

ThePirateHouse, I am so proud to give Miss WItchy a new home. Thank you so much!!!! I am overwhelmed by the people on this board and their generosity.

ThePirateHouse if you are not signed up on the PIF, take time to add your list to the PIF Lists for 2015 (not sure of the exact title but something close to that) and be sure to send your name and address to PIFforward Surprise so that others have access when needed to send you things.

Thank you again, I LOVE THEM BOTH!






View attachment 244340


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool love what you got


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got a box from scareme!! 
She found me a pumpkin to finally make my scarecrow out of...it's a great size and shape for what I wanted to make!!! None like this around me. I can't wait to get it started...I need to go stick and branch hunting, now, lol. She also included a whole bunch of scarves in my fave colors, and Halloween colors, and tons of fun jewelery! The jewelery is all awesome, but my absolute faves are the big skull, the Japanese anime style black kitty, the silver owl with the multi colored jewels, the skull beads and the crescent moon necklace!! (I loved those when someone else got some!) Oh, and she sent a lovely black lace choker and a black lace mask, too...those, and some of the jewelry, will SO come in handy for costumes someday, for sure! (...and some I will wear any day, lol.) Thank you so much, scareme...I needed a little pick me up right about now, lol. Thank you, thank you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just received an adorable kitty necklace from bethene...I love kitties, so sweet!!! Thank you, bethene!! I also received an awesome, fancy spider necklace...though I have yet to find out who sent it...thank you to whoever you may be, lol.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

PayItForwardSurprise, check your mail. I need some addresses.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got this cool witch stuff from UnOrthoDox and Talia. Thank you so much. Love it all


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I went to visit scareme last week and we had been gathering things for each other for awhile. I delivered her a HUGE sack of dolls for her theme, a Jack in the Box that I found at a thrift store and some grass skirts.

We had so much fun visiting some awesome thrift stores and she sent me all these goodies. (check the other garage sale, thrift store thread for pics of what I bought that day)

I love it all---especially the dancing broom! I am not sure yet what the witch head does. I assume her eyes light up and the black cloth drops from the head to resemble a dress. She is unique---I have never seen this one. Very cool.

Also, I have a larger stuffed witch that this one will pair up with. The purple bottle is awesome for my fortune tellers. I also love the stuffed wizard and the dragon statue.

I didn't get it in the picture but she also gave me a Grandin Roads stone hand.

Thank you so much, scareme!!

Oops also some scarves. I didn't bring many since saki sent me a box that she did not need that scareme sent her. Sharing the love.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I received a PIF from dawnski today!! 

Inside the box, was a big pumpkin man flag:









Then, I found Halloween party picks for cupcakes or such (always useful for a baker!) and super adorable cute mini pumpkin candles:









Lastly, there was my fave item, a stone statue of a crow/raven on a pumpkin! Love!:









Thank you so much, dawnski! I can definitely use these items!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I got a wonderful PIF gift from Dawnski! Some great items for the voodoo part of my Disney villains theme! 
I love the voodoo doll, he's adorable. I can use everything. Thank you for thinking of me Dawnski!




























The shells will be great in ursala's lair too. Thank you so much


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I also got an awesome PIF from dawnski! 
sorry the pics are so crappy
things I can use this year
rose petals and this cool bird statue








these I can use next year and years to come 

two pillows (probably keep up all year)
















pictures
















zombie scene setters

this is a bloody bathroom scene 






see full scene here: http://www.horror-hall.com/Bloody-H...-COVER-Psycho-Halloween-Decor-HH-BS-00009.htm

and zombie "crime scene tape"


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Glad everyone likes their items. My Halloween stockpile is huge and I'm trying to share the horror wealth. I've been looking at PIF lists and trying to find matches.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Si-cotik, that face poster is signed by the artist. Was at a horror con and I like to help out the starving artists.



Si-cotik said:


> I also got an awesome PIF from dawnski!
> sorry the pics are so crappy
> things I can use this year
> rose petals and this cool bird statue
> ...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I received a wonderful surprise from Dawnski today. Thank you so much. I love it all, and will put it to good use. The gargoyles are so adorable. Great spooky photos in frames, and I love funny cocktail napkins. The skull would make a nice cheesecloth ghost too. Thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great goodies everyone way to go Dawnski


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Some very nice gifts posted. GREAT job, Dawnski!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

dawnski said:


> Si-cotik, that face poster is signed by the artist. Was at a horror con and I like to help out the starving artists.


so cool..i agree about the support


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool stuff from dawnski!

I love the gargoyles, im the goddess. Sicotik, are you doing zomibies this year?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Imthegoddess, I did want to apologize. I know you wanted frames and had hoped to put some fun creepy pictures in all. But my printer is not behaving. Arrgh! Those are pics from past events. Hope some will work out for you. By the way, does anyone have a love of zombie pics? I just found a giant packet of images from my zombie party several years ago. Everything from scary to funny. We had these on our walls. Si-cotik, I'm more than happy to send these over if you're doing zombies. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dawnski, the photos you sent are fun. I like the old tv and movie pictures.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I apologe for the bad picture,here is the gifts I received from Dawnski, cute/ creepy salt and pepper doll heads, and a gorgeous spider web plate, thank you so much,it brightened my day ! I love them!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm still doing Tanz der Vampire this year, but next year I'm doing Haunted Theatre and just about anything will work for that. I don't mind getting stuff ahead of time  I appreciate everything I get anyway. 

But I was also thinking since Tanz is a musical anyway, I can just do Haunted Theatre this year...hmmm got some decisions to make...and I better make them quick...LOL

Might have to change my wishlists....

(also that would be stage theatre...not really movie)


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Some excellent PIF gifts from dawnski!!















Everything will be put to great use! The angel and statue will be great additions to the foyer and the scene setters and cat will help enhance my Egyptian area. As for the doll, love her! I'm excited to find a good, creepy, subtle spot to place her.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I received a PIF from dawnski today!!
> 
> Inside the box, was a big pumpkin man flag:
> 
> ...


Love that crow/pumpkin statue!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Edited when I figured this out: This was my drawing from Tom Anderson that I won. He had revealed his real name in a PM to me when I won, but I overlooked it. Duh, I feel foolish. It was a great gift!!! Thanks so much.




I received a small package today that has a Big Scream TV Volume II Funny BOnes Freaky Party Illusions DVD in it. 

It has a note that has my real name and says sending you Best Halloween Wishes. Thanks, signed his real name.

He is a Makeup Artist and into special effects. It also included numerous special effect samples of prints.

For the life of me I don't remember ordering this and don't see a payment on PayPal, so I am taking a stab that it is a PIF. If you are this wonderfully talended person, send me a PM. I am hesitant to post the name here since it is a real name.

I love this. I know that I have commented on several places trying to learn more about these DVD and similiar things. So, if you sent it, fess up and 

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Got some fun Hawaiian items from Zombiesmash. Thanks so much! Planning to "normalize" my monsters in everyday wear. I think I might experiment with that beige grass skirt. I might be able to turn it into a Cousin It.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki sent me a little surprise gift today! An owl necklace (I love owls!) and some super cute mini craft brooms! Thanks, Saki!!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I gotta thank Dawnski for the old doll babies and clown I got today! I will get pics up as soon as I get some batteries for my camera, lol. I am already planning to "spookify" them, excited!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a big thank you to 
a little bit scary 
she sent me a jacket for inspiration for my costume and it is perfect. i will be rocking this for sure Halloween


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love that jacket!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome gifts! !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Saki sent me a little surprise gift today! An owl necklace (I love owls!) and some super cute mini craft brooms! Thanks, Saki!!!!
> 
> View attachment 247418


you are so welcome


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> a big thank you to
> a little bit scary
> she sent me a jacket for inspiration for my costume and it is perfect. i will be rocking this for sure Halloween


Saki, you are most welcome. I am so glad you like.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dawnski, my gargoyles are at work with me keeping evil spirits away. They are incognito.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Ha, I love it. Now you have to name your office "pets."



im the goddess said:


> Dawnski, my gargoyles are at work with me keeping evil spirits away. They are incognito.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll have to come up with names then.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you Thank you Thank you Dawnski my Halloween friend, I received some wonderful and thoughtful PIF gifts today from Dawnski, will post pics soon. It got me thinking  what a wonderful start to the Halloween season; it was so exciting to receive a Halloween box maybe I should sign up for the BIG REAPER 2015 , thanks Dawnski for the motivation. Now I better get started on my list


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> I'll have to come up with names then.


Biel and Z. Bub

Fantastic gifts all around.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just received some absolutely lovely crystal pendants! My witchy self is just in love with them!! Thank you, scareme!!!


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful WitchyKitty.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

"i got a rock!" said:


> Thank you Thank you Thank you Dawnski my Halloween friend, I received some wonderful and thoughtful PIF gifts today from Dawnski, will post pics soon. It got me thinking  what a wonderful start to the Halloween season; it was so exciting to receive a Halloween box maybe I should sign up for the BIG REAPER 2015 , thanks Dawnski for the motivation. Now I better get started on my list


WOW, tell me this wouldn't make your day  thanks again Dawnski, love love love everything and i will put it all to use.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

scareme sent "a little something" to Talia. 










But stuff just KEPT COMING OUT OF THE BOX!!!










And that blue purse turned into a bottomless bag of jewelry for the whole family, too!

From a cool werewolf pendant for me.










To a spider for the boss.










The boys ran off with theirs before pics. 

And it just kept coming out in droves!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Super awesome gifts, i got a rock and UnOrthodOx!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a wonderful box of goodies from A little bit scary, I will take pictures soon ,thank you,I love it all !!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just sent a little something out to someone today...they should receive it in a few days.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Yay!! I am so glad you like it. Hope it made you smile.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable metal pumpkin pail that Printersdevil sent me! My husband and I love metal stuff like this. Now we have two pumpkins and also a Halloween lantern I found last year made like this little guy!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So glad that you like it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i recived a great pif from zombismash 
thank you so very much it will work so great with my gathering of witches party 




























i will be getting some goodies out soon have a lot going on with my gathering of witches  

thank you again


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a PIF today from zombiesmash. It is the wonderful screeming witch like she sent saki.girl. I had bought two of the same witch earlier on a sale and was planning to send one out as a Secret Reaper gift or PIF. Since she had already mailed mine, I now had two to send out. One was a PIF that I hand delivered on Saturday to LoveandEyeballs during our Texas/Oklahoma MNT at Lady Sherry's Craft Crypt. LoveandEyeballs is doing a witch scene on her screened in porch and didn't have a witch yet. So, I took her one of these. I also let her pick out a crystal ball globe and base. She was happy with them. The other screeming witch will be on the way tomorrow to her new home as another PIF gift. 

I received mine in the mail today from zombiesmash and I have had so much fun with her. I have to confess that I had not put batteries in the ones that I had so had never seen her in action. She is awesome. She shakes and cackle/screems. My little Doxie Lulu goes nuts when she hears her. It is so funny because zombiesmash was my Reaper sometime last year and sent me this wonderful witch head statute that also makes this loud cacking sound and Lulu goes bat crazy over her, too.

Here is the witch and the two disgustingly great rats (very, very realistic), and the frameable lenticular pictures, spider web, and a Toxic glass. Thank you so much, zombiesmash. I love it all.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wonderful pif!!!!Wow!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> I also got a beautiful Valentine Gift from Saki! Last year at Valentine's Day she was my reaper She gave me another piece from this same fabric that I collect. I absolutely Love it! It was a wonderful surprise!! You are the most thoughtful person Mrs Saki.
> View attachment 234978


OMG This is so awesome. I'm asking santa for sewing lessons for Christmas this year so I can learn to make pretty dresses covered in skulls and awesome bags covered in spiders


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

"i got a rock!" said:


> WOW, tell me this wouldn't make your day  thanks again Dawnski, love love love everything and i will put it all to use.


Where did you find those photos?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great goodies everyone


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Like PrintersDevil said, she forwarded one of her hanging, shaking witches to me, and I love her! I'm giving her a little bit of a makeover, so I thought I'd share. 

Here's PD's before photo:








Here she is now, mid-transformation:















I've painted her lips, nails, and eyes with dark purple. I've painted in her wrinkles with dark green, and highlighted areas of her face with light green. I've painted over her teeth with off white, and made them larger. I've added creepy cloth and a grey scarf I also received as a PIF item at the Make and Take meeting. 

Next, I'll change her hair by removing the cotton-y stuff, and replacing it with the fake hair you can find at Dollar General and 99 cent stores. I'd also like to add to and alter her hat, and make a poison apple for her to hold in one of her hands. 

Thanks again, PrintersDevil!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

She looks great, LoveAndEyeballs!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got this big package yesterday that I was sure was my Secret Reaper goodies. I was so excited and posted pictures on that thread. There was no name except an initial and a last name on the return address. So I asked my Reaper to reveal his/herself. I didn't hear anything and asked several others on FB if they recognized the name or town and state with a forum member. NADA

Bethene posted back to me that it was not the name of my Secret Reaper and that they are NOT from that state. Huh???? So then I wondered if it was a PIF with no name. I know that I had "talked" with a member on her a while ago about some of the dancing lawn witches. She had a set that needed a little work and was going to see if she could do that and then possibly sell them to me. Well, since, this wonderful gift included those witches, I am wondering if this is a PIF from her.







The package also included a wonderful set of the PVC candles and a base for them with moss on it, an adorable witch that hangs, a witch broom pen and a beautiful decoratie witch boot.















I have sent a PM to that HF member and hopefully will know for sure about the wonderful package. In the meantime, I am going to enjoy it all!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I received some awesome gifts from celipops today! 









I already have the cool "Poison Apple" displayed in my kitchen, and am working on adding those tiny dried pumpkin things to jars and bowls around my house for Fall decor, love those things, they are so neat and cute, lol. 

Here is what is in the box near the back...a beautiful Austrian crystal bottle stopper...the box was decorated with one of her homemade paper flowers, which are too cool!









Look at all these pumpkins!!!!!










Thank you so much, celipops!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love it all! I have those pumpkin screen setters and they are awesome. We have used them numerous times.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have never had a scene setter before...I have to open it up and see what they are like!  This one is all pumpkins...so that's good for me, lol.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Love all your stuff witchykitty. what brand are the two pumkins in the back by the fireplace? I like their stems.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I can see why you would think those witches were Reaper gifts Printer, they are awesome. really great PIF stuff everybody, love it all.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

As it turned out the three dancing witches and stuff were from the person I had talked to about possibly buying them. She had told me the price for them and I wanted them if the postage was not totally outrageous. They were lightweight, but the size made the box oversized so she added some other items to the box to make it more worth while for the postage. So, I sent her the money for the witches and postage. So I got all the extra goodies from her as a sort of PIF after all.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a FABULOUS painting from kelloween, a welcome sign with the wicked witches feet,,,, LOVE love love it!! I have issues with my camera and the phone is having issues.... but will try to get a picture up asap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Love all your stuff witchykitty. what brand are the two pumkins in the back by the fireplace? I like their stems.


Those are actual Funkins.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Booswife sent me a bunch of goodies for Halloween: A beautiful, gothic spooky candle set, cookbook, Sleepy Hollow book to go with my statue, an adorable double sided quilted wall hanging, Halloween notepads (which I use often), an adorable black cat vase (which I will have to find something cool to put in it), a very pretty Fall bottle, a super awesome witch Hallow'een sign (love it!), a stunningly beautiful witch ball that I will hang in my kitchen window and yummy scented tea lights...they were supposed to go with an adorable owl candle holder, but, sadly, it was broken in the box. I tried to fix him, but there were just too many pieces. Despite that casualty, I love everything! Thank you, again!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just came in from the store and found a box propped up against my front door. UnOrthOdOx sent me four wonderful shrunken heads!!! They are perfect for my Marie Laveau House of Voodoo store in my Haunt! How wonderful to receive them in time to use this year!! I know that you are extremely busy and to know you took the time to send these is wonderful. Thank you so much!!!!



























And all of them together


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't think I'd been in that particular box in 5 years. Glad to see the heads getting put to use. Not sure why the one went so dark though. 

Went looking, last used in 2009. (makes sense since 2010 was our big catastrophe when most things were lost resulting in a big theme change)


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I've openly lamented for the last two years, that I no longer live near a 99 Cents Only store. I've wanted two of their big skeletal hands, to "hold" the gate of our arbor open on Halloween night. I tried Blucky hands last year, and they were just so small. Even the new Dollar Tree hands are a bit small.

So what did I find on my porch this afternoon, but a small box with two 99 Cents Only hands in it! GoS did some fanagling with making a special box, and found a great shipping rate, and they're PERFECT! Thanks again! I wanted to show you what they looked like, and didn't have the photos uploaded yet when I pm'd you.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

This thread is looking more like the secret reaper gift exchange with all these amazing hauls going on.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LairMistress, I am so glad I was able to get those out to you. They look SO cool on the gate like that and I think sizewise are just perfect lined up with the middle bar of the gate. Not too large and not too small. Just perfect. Great idea using them and makes for a very "halloween" look. Hope you and the kids have a Happy Halloween.


BTW it's absolutely absurd how expensive it can be to send something so lightweight and inexpensive like the hands to someone now a days. I was initially floored and discouraged and almost gave up sending. So I'll share what I did to get it mailed for a more reasonable rate. Are you guys aware that you can send even a box by First Class mail if it weighs 13 oz or less? The Post Office suggests using parcel service or their flat rate service to save money but that still is expensive. _I_ had to ask about sending it First Class, it wasn't something they suggested. Then when I asked they suggested using a padded envelope for First Class but no way would those hands survive and not be crushed. I asked them if I could get it below 13oz could I use a box and was told yes. Initially the 12x12x? box I had them in weighed 13.6 oz; and tossing the packaging and air bubble filler brought it down to 13.1 oz. Still not good enough, and I hadn't put tape on the box yet either. I took the box home and cut the lid flaps down the sides to make it shorter and then cut off any excess cardboard to close. That did the trick weight wise and made it worth the effort. Box looked a little wonky where I tried creasing the lid but it shipped and made it there OK.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome hands and they look super! Thanks for info, GoS. I have found that just an extra half inch in size of package can make a world of difference, too. I just mailed a box to Lair Mistress of things Ingot for her that she couldn't find locally. I put them in a box that gave ample room for a lot of packing and was told over $22 in shipping. I found a box that was just a tad smaller and even added more padding and it went for just over &13. It is worth watching closely.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, GoS it worked out perfectly, and the hands were safe and sound in there! Thanks again! 

I got my box from printersdevil today too, of the Paypal items--the Ross owl and black cat statues. I am in love with both! 

The whole postage thing amazes me too. The box that printersdevil sent was actually on the large side, because neither the owl nor the cat are very small. It wasn't a heavy box, but I'm surprised that postage wasn't out the roof for it! I'm glad that you were both able to find a good alternative to shipping, and I hope it wasn't too much trouble for either of you!

<3 <3 <3


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Giving this a bump and will the likes board, too. Now that the post Halloween threads have slowed down maybe this will have some more activity. I have lots to share, but will be waiting until after Christmas due to cost of postage.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, so since before Halloween, I have received several PiF gifts...I'm just now getting to posting them over here. Some are Halloween, but since the holidays are coming, there are some Christmas tucked in there, too, but I will still post them all together, lol. 

Okay, first, I just received a box of goodies from X-Pired!! I absolutely loved it all! Such a wonderful surprise. There were cute Halloween witchy candies/suckers, two boxes of string lights, a lovely Halloween paper lantern, a little foam pumpkin, an awesome carved dragon ball with stand...very cool looking...and lastly, an adorable owl!!! I almost bought that owl earlier in the season, myself...I love it! Thank you so, so, so much X-Pired! You made my day yesterday! {{HUGS}} 






















So, now here are some of the gifts I received earlier that I just didn't get to post pics of over here until now:

Okay, I got a box of goodies from Saki.Girl! A little holiday cheer, with a touch of spooky Halloween, lol. She sent stockings...one of which is one of her Bat and Halloween charm ones which is so cute...really yummy tea (sugar plum spice and vanilla cranberry), fortune telling fishies, a little tree light, a very beautiful stocking ornament, and a neat owl necklace! Thank you so, very much, darlin'! I adore it all! {{HUGS}} 










Next, MummyOf5 sent me two sets of mini globe LED lights that I had been looking for for my mini outdoor trees! They worked fantastic on them!!! It was so, very appreciated for the help in finding lights that would look nice and fit on them.  Thank you so much, Darlin'!!!!! {{HUGS}}










Then, I got the cutest little Halloween Witchy Garden Set from Always Wicked!! I love it so much, I can't wait to figure out how I want to display it! I have a few ideas, lol. It's perfect for me. Thank you!!!  {{HUGS}}










Next, Kymmm sent me a box of goodies as a PiF/early birthday present. I had been thinking of getting an owl tree topper this year, and she found some near her and bought me one! It's the most adorable thing ever, I just want to cuddle it, lol. There was also a little matching bird to go with it, then some Halloween goodies: Pumpkin string lights, an awesome moving/dancing candle, Fall cookie cutters and an awesome vintage look Halloween owl which I adore! Thank you so much, Kymmm! It was a wonderful birthday surprise!!! {{HUGS}} 
















Okay, then, finally, Bethene sent me the cutest little witches boot wall hanging!!! I just love the style of it! I love witchy things, and this was such a cute little surprise to receive!! Thank you, darlin', it's awesome!! {{HUGS}} 










 Okay, I think I am all caught up now, lol!! Each and every one of these items totally made me smile when I received them...it means so much to have friends like you guys, so, very much. You have no idea. Thank you all, again, for all these lovely gifts. You all are so awesome!!! {{MORE HUGS}}!!!! This is such a wonderful group of people!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am loving seeing all the really cute (and some not cute but way neat) items people are sending for PiF  So much fun!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome gifts WitchyKitty. Love that owl tree topper. Soo cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great gifts whitcykitty


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

hey everyone .. its been a while since I've checked on this thread.. i will be playing catch up this week. i hope everyone will update their lists... as i have an overflowing of corner of a bedroom that i have sorted thru and set aside items to send out. I have received quite a few PIF gifts from some awesome sweet friends. but my phone doesn't like the hf app.. so i havent been able to post them. .. I'm heading over to update my list now


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Fantastic gifts.

If I was not so much in need of funds, I would love to be able to ship some items to members for free. As it goes, I have quite a few listed at low prices, if anyone is interested in buying anything for themself, a family member/friend, or even to use as part of an upcoming Secret Reaper exchange.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Y'know, I signed up for this list end-of-last-year or beginning-of-this-year, & forgot all about it - never even posted a wish list or anything - & looking through it, I see all the caring and sharing on this thread.....makes me a little sad that I missed out. And I know I've got stuff on people's wish lists buried in my second bedroom aka as a big-a** storage closet/library (but a fairly organized one, I'm proud to say)....

For my New Years' resolution, I'm going to make more of an attempt to being more active on this thread. I have a feeling it will also feed the need to frequent thrift stores, but I can make this ultimate sacrifice...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

In going along with my previous post...I just received another surprise goodie box...this time from im the goddess! She sent me a box full of mercury glass owls!! I just kept pulling them out of the box one after another, lol. They are awesome! With all the different colors she sent, I can use them for pretty much every holiday! They are just beautiful. She also sent a really cool pillow, since it's close to the holidays. Thank you so much, im the goddess! {{Hugs}}


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice. Jo-Ann has a similar pillow that would make a perfect companion piece: http://www.joann.com/holiday-cheer-...lack/14417679.html#q=christmas+pillow&start=8.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice. Jo-Ann has a similar pillow that would make a perfect companion piece: http://www.joann.com/holiday-cheer-...lack/14417679.html#q=christmas+pillow&start=8.


That does look like it matches well!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Witchykitty, you are welcome. I know owls are your favorite.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Witchykitty, you are welcome. I know owls are your favorite.


Yep!! I love owls so much!! Owls and kitties!  (I think owls and kitties look very much alike, lol.)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great gifts for sure.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Will there b a 2016 thread or do we add our likes/wants onto this one?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

go here  
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146267-2016-pay-forward-pif-lists.html


----------

